# اللاهوت والناسوت



## moro2000 (6 يونيو 2008)

ممكن معلش عايزة حد يتكلم فى موضوع اللاهوت والناسوت
واشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اللاهوت والناسوت*



moro2000 قال:


> ممكن معلش عايزة حد يتكلم فى موضوع اللاهوت والناسوت
> واشكر تعب محبتكم


 
*الموضوع ده كبير جدا ... حددي سؤالك أو الجزء اللي انت محتاجه فهمه .. *


----------



## My Rock (6 يونيو 2008)

المنتدى مليئ بالمواضيع
لك بعض منها:
لاهوت السيد المسيح من الكتاب المقدس 
لاهوت ولا ناسوت 
ناسوت ام لاهوت
بعض من أدلة لاهوت السيد المسيح له كل المجد 
لاهوت المسيح نقلا (شبهات شهيرة)


----------



## moro2000 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اللاهوت والناسوت*

انا كنت قريت فى موقع قبل كده ان حد بيسأل ان المسيح لاهوت ام ناسوت 
فأنا حبيت اعرف


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اللاهوت والناسوت*




moro2000 قال:


> انا كنت قريت فى موقع قبل كده ان حد بيسأل ان المسيح لاهوت ام ناسوت
> فأنا حبيت اعرف


للرد يكفي قراءة الآية التالية من رسالة تيموثاوس الأولى ( 1 تو 3 : 16 )
[q-bible] وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، [/q-bible]
الايمان المسيحي يؤمن بأن ألله ظهر في جسد المسيح كما هو موضح في الآية السابقة
و بالتالي فأن المسيح لديه طبيعتان 
اللاهوت ( الألوهية ) و هذا لأنه هو بذاته ألله كما جاء في يوحنا  1 : 1 
وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ ( المسيح ) اللَّهَ
و الناسوت لأنه مكتوب أن الله ظهر في جسد و يطلق على هذا الجسد ( الناسوت )
و هذا الجسد هو كجسدي و جسدك لكنه بدون أي خطيئة
فالمسيح إله كامل و انسان كامل


----------



## sant felopateer (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اللاهوت والناسوت*

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد امين.

زى ما قال اخوتى عن موضوع الاهوت و الناسوت و احب ان اضيف على كلامهم ،،

فصورة الانسان الذى ظهر الله به هو الناسوت اى الجسد. فالمسيح يسوع هو كلمة الله المتجسدة

في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله. (يو 1: 1) 

يتكلم هنا عن المسيح ان المسيح كان موجوداً منذ الازل بروحه بدون اخذ الجسد بعد و ان المسيح كان الله لانه مرتبط بالجوهر الاهوتى مع الله بمعنى اصح صورة الله.

و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا. (يو 1: 14)

و تجسد المسيح لكى يحل بيننا و كان مجده مساوى لمجد الاب و هذا دليل اخر على الوهيته.

انا و الاب واحد (يو 10 : 30)



و لكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فامنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا و تؤمنوا ان الاب في و انا فيه (يو 10 : 38)



الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب (يو 14 : 9)


----------



## end (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اللاهوت والناسوت*



moro2000 قال:


> انا كنت قريت فى موقع قبل كده ان حد بيسأل ان المسيح لاهوت ام ناسوت
> فأنا حبيت اعرف



*هوه الانسان اصلا , جسد ام روح ؟
و ايه هيه الروح و فين ؟
و لو سالت اي مسلم حيقولك اللي ف القران ( قل الروح من امر ربي )
فالمسلم نفسه ميعرفش ايه هيه الروح . و فين بالظبط لانها ( من امر ربه ) فما بالك بالجوهر الالهي نفسه اللي هوه ( اللاهوت )
الانسان مش قادر يفسر نفسه , و بغباء شديد تلاقيه بيعترض على ( طبيعة الله )

ده شئ غريب جدا و حتلاقي منه كتير ف مواقع شريرة , يا ريت ناخد بالنا من هدف المواقع ديه و غباء اسئلتها الشريرة 

ديه كلها خدع من ابليس فربنا يحمينا*


----------

